# Dislocated newborn knee?



## Westcoaster87 (Feb 8, 2014)

Our first kid was born this last night and he seems to have a dislocated knee. His hind left leg bends completely back and while he can stand firmly on his right hind leg, he mainly drags his left behind him. He can however bear weight on it when it is straight.

Has anyone seen this before? From what I have read there is nothing to be done about it and it will clear up over time...


----------



## Bucking Adoeable Fainters (Feb 8, 2014)

Oh my goodness the poor little guy! I am reeeeally hoping and praying it was just the way he was in the womb and will come under him within a couple of days. Our little man was very bowlegged out of the womb and within a week, he was straight and running like a champ. I did give him Nutri Drench and had to be more diligent with monitoring his colostrum/milk intake, but he's perfect now!

Wishing the best for the little one. I will definitely be following to see progress.


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Feb 8, 2014)

If it's not *actually* a dislocated knee it could be that he just needs some BoSe, I had quads last year and the two little ones were like that in the back end from being cramped in the womb, I gave them some BoSe gel and worked with them to get their little legs under them correctly, and they were fine a short time later, I think maybe a week max...


----------



## Westcoaster87 (Feb 8, 2014)

Oooh, well he was quite large and his mother is a small nubian/boar cross. I hope it's just a matter of being cramped :-/ His leg literally bends backwards. 

We actually have a selenium deficiency here that makes it so most livestock (incl. horses) are supplemented. The kid could be selenium deficient if the previous owner of his mom was not supplemented.

Thank you very much for the information and for sharing your experiences. I will keep you posted on how things work out with him.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 9, 2014)

I had a buckling that did that with one leg, I think he was just laying on it that way in the womb for so long that it never gained the muscle strength as the other. He will be fine. Just give him a few days, he will figure it out and he will get some strength in it. You could try the Bo-Se but it sounds to me like he was just on it wrong for two long in the womb


----------



## ragdollcatlady (Feb 13, 2014)

Our babies will have a selenium deficiency causing weak legs....muscles are very weak, usually just in the back legs. They do actually bend the wrong way. Kids that are just a bit weak all over but legs are otherwise in fine condition, all joints are in the right position, I give 24 hours to stretch out and rest from being born. Knees the wrong way indicates too much weakness to me, as they need to stand even at less than an hour old in order to eat (especially to get the all important colostrum) so I don't wait to give BoSe in those kids.


----------



## Westcoaster87 (Feb 19, 2014)

He is totally happy and healthy now  You wouldn't even think his leg had ever been like that which I am soo relieved about. 

Thanks for all the words of support!


----------



## Bucking Adoeable Fainters (Feb 19, 2014)

Such wonderful news. Thanks for the update! Pics would've been even nicer


----------



## Westcoaster87 (Feb 19, 2014)

I'll include pics next time for sure ;-)


----------

